# Portico Gutters



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

gnikyerffej1 said:


> do folks put gutters on porticos?


If you want to manage the water coming off that roof you do.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Going to be a challenge to add gutters to that one because of the small steeply angle fascia's. I've done it before with custom cut to fit the profile PVC 5/4 lumber to act as stand offs so the gutters would sit flat.
They also make gutter hangers that slide under the shingles. (Google gutter hangers)
No box stores going to stock them. Might check any real siding supply house. 
If there's a ABC supply near you they will have them or can order them for you.
Having no grade away from the foundation, mulch piled up against the foundation, foundation not water proofed may also be adding to your issue.


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Going to be a challenge to add gutters to that one because of the small steeply angle fascia's. I've done it before with custom cut to fit the profile PVC 5/4 lumber to act as stand offs so the gutters would sit flat.
> They also make gutter hangers that slide under the shingles. (Google gutter hangers)
> No box stores going to stock them. Might check any real siding supply house.
> If there's a ABC supply near you they will have them or can order them for you.
> Having no grade away from the foundation, mulch piled up against the foundation, foundation not water proofed may also be adding to your issue.


Also called "strap hangers" any decent gutter co. should be willing to sell you a few.:thumbsup:


----------

